# Breeders near Portland, OR



## lexigirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all,

In doing our research we have been referred to von Waldhimmel and Temar Shepherds in the Portland area. Do you have experience with either of these breeders or have another to recommend?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What type are you looking for: show or work lines?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

litter being planned -- strong working --


----------



## lexigirl (Jan 24, 2013)

We are looking for a German show line, one that is good with families (especially kids) and other animals. Temperament/personality is key.


----------



## Ursula (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi there!
I am getting ready to get my GSD from von Waldhimmel.
I was doing quite some research and I ended up going for a Showline GSD, since I wasn't sure if I want to go for a strong Working Line oriented GSD.
I plan on doing some work with my GSD, some obedience and maybe getting back into S&R or Agility (depending on what suits my future dog best  ) 

So far every time I communicated with Mary Bryant, I had nothing but good vibes and it is pleasant to communicate and dealing with her.
(I kept bugging her with questions and kept flip flopping between litters)

I am definitively looking forward to picking up my puppy in April! 
I would suggest to just contact her and keep asking her questions 

I hope I could help! Have a great day!
Yvonne


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no show lines from my connection - however I understand the TeMar has some good dogs . My friend bought X-Justice v Temar (?) and is very pleased with him , and the pups that he produced .


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lexigirl, I sent you a PM!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

lexigirl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In doing our research we have been referred to von Waldhimmel and Temar Shepherds in the Portland area. Do you have experience with either of these breeders or have another to recommend?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Did the people making the recommendations actually have any experience with the breeders themselves?! 

I'm from Portland, too. PM when you get the chance, there are several breeders to watch out for in the PNW area. 

If you are willing to also look outside the state, there is a breeder in Idaho worth talking to. I've never spoken to her personally or met her dogs, but have heard nothing but good things about her over the years from people I trust. Here is her website: Theishof German Shepherd Puppies for sale in Boise, Idaho. We can ship to any state!

I also would like to recommend Fairway and her breeding partner Flight of Fancy Farms in Oregon: Fairway Shepherds and http://www.flightoffancyfarm.com/ Their websites haven't been updated in a while, but I met both breeders this past weekend at a show and had the opportunity to meet one of their males, Sumo (Flight of Fancy Farm and Fairway Shepherds). Fantastic dog, solid temperament, beautiful conformation, functional structure, and the sweetest disposition. Had no problem at a large, crowded dog show full of people and other dogs. If I had to go with a showline breeder in Oregon, I'd go with Fairway/Flight of Fancy in a heartbeat. They've produced consistently nice dogs in terms of conformation, structure, and drive, from what their website has shown, and equally important is the fact that the breeders are lovely, honest people. They only breed occasionally, though, and may not have a litter for another year or two at least.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

lexigirl, I sent you a PM.
Sheilah


----------



## lexigirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Do y'all have recommendations for German working lines? I will take any and all advice you have to offer!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

lexigirl said:


> Do y'all have recommendations for German working lines? I will take any and all advice you have to offer!


I can recommend vom HausReid German Shepherds, the breeder my current dog came from. My dog lives in a house with two cats and a never ending parade of kids and babies as young as a few months old. He is a complete sap for children and loves them like no other. As far as other animals go, he is very tolerant of our two cats but other outdoor cats will trigger his prey drive, and we've be working on impulse control. If I spot the cat first and ask him to leave it, he will. Squirrels and birds don't phase him at all, even when they are only a feet or two away. 

He has a very solid temperament and is a great companion dog for me. He is a fairly high energy and driven dog, but I can easily go for a week without taking him out and he will not even complain (not that I recommend this, but he did have an injury and it was nice to know he could rest without driving me crazy). He settles very well in the house but when we are ready to go it IS "go, go, GO!!!". You should see his insanity when we drive to Lincoln City for a run on the beach. Overall an easy dog to live with and a great dog to work with.

I would make sure you convey what you expect and what you are looking for in a dog to the breeder clearly. This goes for any breeder. What you see as "medium drive" and "protective" may not go with how a breeder sees it!! Talk to more than one breeder and meet the dogs and the prospective dam and sire of the litter (if possible). Get a feel for what _you_ are looking for in a dog and if the breeder/specific litter produces the type of dog you want.

A few pictures: 










Did I mention that he's extremely tolerant?
































Another breeder you should talk to is Jean Schrader at Schraderhaus K9 in Roy, Washington. I've never spoken to her myself but she is another breeder I have always heard consistently good things about. She came up in a few conversations I had the other day with people much more knowledgeable than I am.


----------

